# Shaft question



## ezra

Does aftermarket shafts like aldila, make a big difference compared to stock graphite shafts that come on drivers? I have a nike sumo. My swing speed for my driver is 110 and I was thinking about trying the Aldila NV shaft to see if it makes a difference. Any suggestions????


----------



## 65nlovenit

In most cases ezra, manufacturers will install a pretty high grade shaft in their new clubs, they want them to perform well so that you'll brag up their equipment. You can buy some pretty high priced replacement shafts, but whether they'll do anything for your swing or distance is really guess work. The only reason I might go looking for a replacemnet shaft is if it was the wrong flex for my swing speed. Your 110 should be looking at a regular or even a stiff flex, the trouble is that the shaft manufacturers have no industry standard, so one companies stiff may be another companies regular. Hell of a lot help aren't I.

Del


----------



## bjterry62

What shaft does your Sumo currently have in it. The stock Diamana shaft has around 4 to 4.5 degrees of torque and weighs approx 65gms with a variable bend point depending on the flex. Here is the link to the NikeGolf website. 

https://www.nike.com/nikegolf/index.htm?sitesrc=uslanding

Click on Products near the top left and choose Drivers. Pick your club from the list, then go to the specifications page for the Sumo, there is a tab that says Shaft/Grip. The full specs of the shaft are listed there.

Is there something that doesn't seem right witht he current shaft? List some info like ball flight and trajectory and what you want to change and I can point you towards some shafts that might give you what you're looking for.

BT


----------



## cbwheeler

The stock shaft in that club isn't all that great. I'm partial to Grafalloy's Prolaunch Blue or Prolaunch Red. There are a lot of different shafts out there right now, but I like to stick with what works. Grafalloy is a division of True Temper, which about 95% of tour pros play, so they've gotta be doing something right.

If you really want a winner, go with the Grafalloy EPIC.

BTW, 110 swing speed. You're about perfect for a stiff flex rating.


----------



## 300Yards

65nlovenit said:


> Your 110 should be looking at a regular or even a stiff flex,
> 
> Del


His 110, is perfect for a stiff..


----------



## cbwheeler

Man I picked up my stiff shafted driver after playing an XS for a week and a half and it felt like a rope it was so flexy, lol. No wonder I couldn't swing at it without it ballooning or snap hooking. Looks like it'll be XS in the new driver for me.


----------



## JPsuff

.


I don't place a lot of faith in stock shafts.

When I bought my 425, I ordered it with a 75g Stiff shaft (Re*Ax/Rombax) based upon trying someone else's 425 fitted with a 757 stiff which felt pretty good but a bit tip-heavy. So, I figured that a stock Re*Ax might work, but it was just OK at best. It felt very "spaghetti=like" at impact.

So, I ordered a UST V2 75-X and it was as if I installed a supercharger on my driver. The first swing felt solid and the ball shot off the clubface as if fired from a cannon. And after changing the forward weights from the stock 2g to a 6g (inside) and a 4g (outside), I'm hitting either arrow straight or with a slight draw.

My average driver swing speed is between about 107 to 113 and I've been playing X's in all my clubs for over 20 years. Like I said, I ordered an S-flex based upon trying someone else's club with one and the fact that since this club was pre-owned, I couldn't order anything heavier than that anyway (I have no idea why, but that's the way it was).

X-flexes are becoming more popular because of the large driver heads and their tendency to twist a lot on off-center hits. The torque specs and overall flex of an X-flex shaft is proving to be a sound solution for neutralizing that tendency to twist and are being recommended by many clubmakers even for "average" golfers.

I used to play NV shafts, but they seem very "boardy" compared to the V2. The V2 is easily the best shaft I've ever used and I can't believe how responsive and solid it feels at impact.

Forget about swing speed for a moment and see if you can demo an X-flex shaft. You might be pleasantly surprised at how it feels in a big-headed driver. And if you can, I strongly recommend that you try a V2!


-JP


----------



## 300Yards

Yeah, I am a huge believer in the V2..I have it in my driver, and my wood right now. Can't imagine switching them out anytime soon.


----------



## bjterry62

Not a big fan of Grafalloy since they dropped the NitroFlex. Man, I liked that shaft. Spent some time bouncing around between UST and Aldila. But now it's mostly Graphite Design. I like a heavy (85gms), low torque (less than 3*) shaft with a finished frenquency in the range of 255 to 265. The Purple Ice shafts that I'm using now have just the right flex (for me) and a nice solid feel. I feel like I've got total control of the clubhead. Best thing about them is, since they're discontinued, I can pick them up for a fraction of the $100 they used to cost. 

The best advise I can give anyone is, get fitted and know what specs suit you best. Then, research the equipment and know it's specs before you buy. I wanted the 975s when they first came out, but I wouldn't spend the cash. Now you can get them on ebay still in the plastic wrap for a song.

BT


----------



## golfermatt91

I personally like the Fujikura stiff shaft with a high kick 65g.

works good for me.


----------



## cbwheeler

IMHO, you haven't tested a shaft unless you've tested it in several different driver heads. I always wondered how the ProLaunch Blue I have now would perform in my old Taylor Made R540. It always launched too high for me, but the thing is, the ProLaunch is a low kick shaft and I hit it with a really nice middle trajectory with the Alpha clubhead. I always blamed the high ball flight on the low kick Taylor Made stock shaft, but it was probably just the clubhead.


----------



## ezra

Thanks for the info.


----------



## mkoreiwo

"X-flexes are becoming more popular because of the large driver heads and their tendency to twist a lot on off-center hits. "

FWIW... Actually the larger, high MOI heads of many new drivers have _less_ of a tendency to twist on off center hits.... Thats the modus operandi of high MOI heads...


----------



## jdarnell50

*Shaft Question*

I have stiff shafts in my 3 and 5 woods taylormade r5, can I put regular shafts on them or do I need new woods?


----------



## Trigger

Yes you can have them re-shafted at any good proshop.


----------



## mulligan

I know this was an old thread brought back, but IMHO any UST shaft is the way to go. I havent tried the V2, but I have the good ole trustworthy Proforce 75 in my driver, and the Proforce FW in my three wood. I have the stock Diamana S-flex in my Nike hybrid and have condidered changing to a UST, but am pretty happy with its performance.


----------



## broken tee

Guys: DennisM and I were discussing this issue on another thread and Dennis states he read an article that one manufactures reg flex maybe anothers stiff flex shaft. so how do you get what is right for your swing?


----------

